# To bit or Not to Bit?



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

Can I get some opinions on riding with a bit versus riding bitless?

I have found that my horse has a very low palate and can't use a bit. That has prompted me to do some research and I've started hearing/reading/watching bit horror stories. I know that horses have been ridden in bits since forever, but I never knew how difficult riding with a bit could be for some horses. It makes me wonder if it isn't inhumane. Now, don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking riding with a bit. I'm just wondering how other people feel about it.

I watched some videos online and, especially within the English riding arena, it seems to be commonplace to see horses mouthing the bit and looking wild-eyed while being ridden on a very tight rein. I noticed in some of the jump competitions people just hit and hit and hit the horse when it refuses a jump or tosses it's head. I also watched some comparisons with horses being ridden in a bit and then the same horses being ridden in a bitless bridle. I was amazed that I, an amatuer, could actually see a noticable difference in how the horses handled. I know how my horse acts when she has a bit in her mouth and I know how she acts when I ride in just a halter. I've ordered a bitless bridle and can't wait to see how that goes. When I first nixed the bit and rode in the halter (I know, not too smart) I could not believe how much more relaxed she was and how much more comfortable I felt. There was just so much less tension between us. I do understand that I'm not a pro, in fact I'm still learning the basics, but my trainer performed the same test with the same bit and halter and got the same result.

Anyway, if you have an opinion or experiend please share with me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Bits _can_ be inhumane. If the rider is heavy with their hands, or uses the reins to punish the horse *shudders* then yes, they are horrible _extensions of the rider's hands_. By the same rule, bitless bridles can be just as cruel in heavy hands. If bitless is what suits your horse best, then go for it. But a bit is an inanimate object and therefore cannot be cruel on it's own.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

It all depends on the horse and rider. Some horses just don't like bits and some horses, like the ones you mentioned being wild eyed on a tight rein, have a problem with the way the rider is using their hands and therefore using the bit. As I said it all depends on the horse. If you want to go bitless DO NOT get a nurtural bitless bridle. I am very unhappy with the way it performed for me, when you used the reins they did not release. You could try a hackamore if you are against using a bit on your horse, be careful though as if you pull to hard it can break a horses nose. Also make sure you have it adjusted right, ask someone very knowledgeable if you need help.

I have seen many differant reactions. My friends horse loves jumping in a hackamore, he feels less restricted. My other friend can get the best bend and roundness in the world in a hackamore. My horse on the other hand absolutly hates the hackamore, threw a huge fit when I rode him in it but was good with a bit. It depends on the horse. There are many horses being ridden at Spruce Meadows or in top jumping competitions in hackamores. Keep in mind if you show in Dressage you are NOT allowed to use them in competition. I also don't knowif you can use them for x-country. Show jumpign you definitely can.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

I looked at the nurtural bitless, but it didn't impress me. I ordered the Micklem Multibridle. I can be used with a bit or in three different bitless configurations. I also ordered an English hackamore to try that out. I ordered a bit called "Pee Wee Bit" because it has no link and is a very thin bar. I'm concerned about the thinness of it, but it's the only non-jointed bit I could find that didn't look like a harsh mullen mouth. Bella's mouth is just too small. I've tried single and double jointed snaffles in various sizes. I'll post a follow-up after I try the new stuff on her. I try not to be heavy-handed, my trainer even says I don't have enough contact and she thinks it's the bit, but only time and practice will tell.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I prefer bits. That being said, I go with what a horse needs, not what I prefer. The horse I used to lease was introduced to me with a western hackamore. I found he was dull in the bridle with a ton of resistance on his part. I ride light handed, always have. He just wasn't getting the message. The woman who had owned him previously only rode her horses in hacks. She felt that all bits were inhumane. When this horse bolted on her several times, she turned him over to my friend who in turn leased him out to me. The first thing I did was chuck that hack in the garbage. He now rides on a reining bit and barely needs a bit at all. Hes a totally different horse. 

The mare that is coming in for training on tuesday has a very low palate and probably will not tolerate a bit very well. Ill start her in a bosal and go from there. If she does well in the bosal, thats what she will ride in. If she doesnt, I suppose I will try to find a bit to accomodate her mouth. If thats not possible, Ill consider bitless bridles.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Like I said, if the bitless works for your horse, go for it


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

I have seen bits used properly. But I've also seen horses that are deemed "unsafe" because they are fighting the bit/riders hands. I personally never ride my horses in a bit. My trainer and I are going to try to get me to do a dressage pattern bridleless entirely. To me, less equipment but the same amount of control is a sign of good partnership with your horse as well as good communication. Just my opinion.
Thank you for mentioning your thread!
And kudos to you for looking up ways to help your horse after you found out about the palate thing!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Most important is the horse's comfort whether that is in a bit or bitless. I am not for or against either one of them. I train in bits because that's what I know best, I ride in bits because that's where I have the best feel. Fortunately, I don't have any horses that don't go well in a bit. Regardless of what you put on their head, if someone has harsh hands, then even the mildest of headgear can become a torture device.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

BitlessForHappiness said:


> I have seen bits used properly. But I've also seen horses that are deemed "unsafe" because they are fighting the bit/riders hands. I personally never ride my horses in a bit. My trainer and I are going to try to get me to do a dressage pattern bridleless entirely. To me, less equipment but the same amount of control is a sign of good partnership with your horse as well as good communication. Just my opinion.
> Thank you for mentioning your thread!
> And kudos to you for looking up ways to help your horse after you found out about the palate thing!


I agree about the "less equipment" thing. I'm working on getting Bella's head down without a device. Funny thing is, (I may have mentioned this) she collected right away when I rode her in a halter. 

This is also my fear (mentioned above) that the bit will become a torture device for Bella if I force it. I tried, yesterday, a Myler Comfort snaffle and she just did not like it. I didn't expect her to just take to it and be cured, but she reacted the same way she does with any bit. The only thing I haven't tried yet is a mullen snaffle, but no one around here has one.

I got the Micklem, the hackamore and the Pee Wee bit today. Because the hackamore sits higher than a bit I had to take the headstall home to punch more holes so it will fit. The micklem, I fitted it to her, but it's so stiff. I conditioned that tonight and it's much more pliable now. Long story short, i ran out of daylight today. Tomorrow - it's all about Bella!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> My trainer and I are going to try to get me to do a dressage pattern bridleless entirely.


Funny, I can do exactly that on my usually bitted horse. I can also gallop, stop and do haunches turns, rollbacks, and pole patterns sans bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

sdellin said:


> Anyway, if you have an opinion or experiend please share with me.


I think I know the video you're talking about and it was made with an agenda. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> Funny, I can do exactly that on my usually bitted horse. I can also gallop, stop and do haunches turns, rollbacks, and pole patterns sans bridle.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I haven't been working bridleless that long. It's a goal I probably won't accomplish for a year or longer because I just don't have the time. It's cool that you can, it shows you don't rely on a bridle and hands for everything! I never meant to imply that working bitless is the ONLY way to accomplish something, just that that's how I am trying to accomplish something.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I think I know the video you're talking about and it was made with an agenda. Just keep that in mind.


 
Yeah, I get that. You're right, kind of like PETA on meat. You won't catch me treating my horse like that though. I wanted to today, believe me! I tried out the hackamore and I could not get her to stop. Then I realized she isn't going to get it within the first five minutes, considering she isn't trained for hackamore...neither am I. My trainer is coming tomorrow to work her in it, see how she does.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

sdellin said:


> Yeah, I get that. You're right, kind of like PETA on meat. You won't catch me treating my horse like that though. I wanted to today, believe me! I tried out the hackamore and I could not get her to stop. Then I realized she isn't going to get it within the first five minutes, considering she isn't trained for hackamore...neither am I. My trainer is coming tomorrow to work her in it, see how she does.


My horse Ponch took about a week to learn what the hackamore meant. Just give it time and practice.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

I rode yesterday in the new pee wee bit and we did pretty good. I took her out of the back pasture (where she spends most of her day) and worked in the round pen. She did better and I'm wondering if it's that the back pasture being her play pen is why she doesn't want to work there? 

Anyway, I can tell the pee wee bit doesn't bother her mouth like the double jointed snaffle. She chewed it a bit (it's meant to be chewed) but she didn't do that thing where she would stretch out her neck and turn her head over. So I think we have progress. I will stick with this since it works, for now anyway, and if I need to I may try the hackamore again another time. I also got a little more firm with her when she put her head down behind the bit and she straightened up right away.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

sdellin said:


> I rode yesterday in the new pee wee bit and we did pretty good. I took her out of the back pasture (where she spends most of her day) and worked in the round pen. She did better and I'm wondering if it's that the back pasture being her play pen is why she doesn't want to work there?
> 
> Anyway, I can tell the pee wee bit doesn't bother her mouth like the double jointed snaffle. She chewed it a bit (it's meant to be chewed) but she didn't do that thing where she would stretch out her neck and turn her head over. So I think we have progress. I will stick with this since it works, for now anyway, and if I need to I may try the hackamore again another time. I also got a little more firm with her when she put her head down behind the bit and she straightened up right away.



I'm glad it's working!!

Wait, was her head rolled in or just down? Don't you WANT her head down...?


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

I do want her to get her head down when we start working on collection. But what she's doing, or was doing with the double-jointed bit, was putting her head so low that she was behind the bit. I think she was trying to rub her face on a fore leg. Didn't get to ride today, but will again tomorrow. I have a good feeling about this bit. I did order two types of mullen bits. If she does well with this pee wee bit i don't see why a mullen won't work. It's not that much thicker than the pee wee, but we'll see.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

sdellin said:


> ............it seems to be commonplace to see horses mouthing the bit and looking wild-eyed while being ridden on a very tight rein.


I think this is the crux of the problem, riding with too much contact. I ride western, use "big" bits compared to most English riders, and don't consider bits inhumane. But I do think "riding the brakes" all the time is inhumane. 

I know sometimes we need to ride the brakes a bit to regain control, but I think we should always work towards riding with as little pull and contact as possible. I would rather use a stronger bit and hardly have to pick up my reins than think I am being "kind" with a snaffle and have to pull on my horse. But I digress....

It sounds like your horse may be a good candidate for bitless, so do let us know how it goes!  

I think it is almost like the barefoot debate. It is for some people and some horses, but not for others. My horses are barefoot by the way and I am really happy with that! I guess I just have never had a problem with bits. But if my horse did have a problem with bits, I would be very open to bitless. 

What I have heard though, is that horses that aren't used to contact may not like bitless because it has constant contact on their face. My horses aren't used to contact, so I am guessing they wouldn't like it. But who knows? 

I actually do like "some" mechanical hackamores, but they have to reputation for being evil too. :roll:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

sdellin said:


> .............but she didn't do that thing where she would stretch out her neck and turn her head over.


Probably a stupid question, but has she had her teeth floated lately? That almost sounds like a tooth issue.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

I did have her teeth done last month. I knew they needed to be done. Bella would toss her head around when i tried to bridle her, so I figured she needed her teeth floated. i got her in July and she was in training for a month, then saw the vet as soon as she came home. She doesn't do the head tossing now, it went away the next day after her teeth were floated. I'm really hoping she keeps doing well with the mullen bit, I don't like putting a bit in her mouth if it bothers her having such a low palate, but she's newly trained (3 months before I got her and one after). I'm thinking it was the joints in the bit and the contact with her palate, that's why I'm working with the mullen now. in case you didn't read this entire thread, the mullen I'm using is the PeeWee Bit because it's the thinest mullen I could find.


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

Bitless is great. Your horse will pay you back for it.


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

With the contact thing, it's interesting, because I know one lady who rode with bits and CONSTANTLY was pulling on the horses mouth. The horse was deemed "dangerous", because he had attitude. (Wouldn't you?) My trainer hopped up on him and immediately released all contact. He relaxed noticeably. The owner said "No, you need to hold him. He wants to feel supported." He obviously didn't. 

Do any of you have horses like that?

And DSJ46, I agree!


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

I only ride my guy bitless. 
When I bought him he was 4, green, had a history of abuse, and had been ridden english, western, hunter, dressage.. by multiple people. They called him crazy because he apparently threw everyone! (I don't blame him, he was probably confused)

Anyhow, I had been trained bareback and bitless for two years, so we switched him over, no problem.

I think it helps to do a lot of "give to pressure" excercises. Like, attach his lead rope while youre on the ground and apply slight slight slight pressure. Slowly increase the pressure until he gives. The SECOND he gives, drop the lead rope and praise. Work on this until you can get his lips nearly touching the ground.

It may take some time, but it should help!


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

Clair said:


> I only ride my guy bitless.
> When I bought him he was 4, green, had a history of abuse, and had been ridden english, western, hunter, dressage.. by multiple people. They called him crazy because he apparently threw everyone! (I don't blame him, he was probably confused)
> 
> Anyhow, I had been trained bareback and bitless for two years, so we switched him over, no problem.
> ...


Is that the horse on your avatar?


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes ma'am


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

He's cutie!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Bitless bridles are no more humane than bits; bitless bridles use pressure points versus metal to control. A heavy handed rider in a bitless bridle is just as bad as one with a bit.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

> He's cutie!


Thanks 



> Bitless bridles are no more humane than bits; bitless bridles use pressure points versus metal to control. A heavy handed rider in a bitless bridle is just as bad as one with a bit.


It's true that heavy handed riders are bad with both bit and no bit, and riding bitless does not guarantee gentleness by any means.

However, there is something to be said for the lack of metal in the mouth.
And not all bitless bridles, or types of bitless headgear apply painful pressure points. 
Mine don't.. They just apply pressure to the hard bridge of the nose. And not much pressure is needed.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

Hello All. I've been working with my horse on our bit problem. It's been a couple of weeks now. We tried the English hackamore, the Myler Comfort Snaffle and the PeeWee Bit.

I had no control with either the hackamore or comfort snaffle. But...it seems...the PeeWee bit is a miracle cure for us. I can't say whether it's better for Bella because it's so narrow and doesn't affect her palate or if it's just more severe. She doesn't react as if she's in pain when pressure is applied to the bit, she just responds better. She actually responds immediately. She has stopped the head tossing and extending out her neck and turning her head over. She's basically stopped doing all the stuff I was trying to correct.

When I tried the hackamore, I was very uncomfortable. She didn't respond at all and obviously didn't like the pressure across her nose. I think she is too young and green for training in a hackamore.

When I tried the Myler Comfort Snaffle she just pushed right through it. With the two breaks in the mouthpiece I just had no control.

I am using the PeeWee bit in the normal configuration, although you have an option to use it with some leverage.

Now, let's keep in mind that the rider -- me -- has gained confidence. I'm sure that's part of the change. I also started lessons again. I found a trainer who comes to the ranch. She is very experienced and we had the most fabulous lesson the other day! Just for the record, the good changes came about before I started the training with an instructor, so I credit the bit and my confidence. I stopped jumping off when she would toss her head and just brought her nose to my knee every time.  

Anyway, for now, the bit problem is solved. I did try the Micklem Multibridle in the bitless configuration, and she didn't like it much, but I will keep it to use with a bit later on. I really like the way it fits her.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ While I don't think the PeeWee bit will work for every horse, I have seen it have some great results with a horse who had some huge tension issues with a bit and was quite hard mouthed. 

I think it is a great option to try for horses who don't fit into regular bitting situations, i'm glad it's working for you!


----------



## BitlessForHappiness (Sep 17, 2010)

Clair said:


> However, there is something to be said for the lack of metal in the mouth.
> And not all bitless bridles, or types of bitless headgear apply painful pressure points.
> Mine don't.. They just apply pressure to the hard bridge of the nose. And not much pressure is needed.


Agreed.


----------



## sdellin (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks, and hopefully people won't be scared off by the thinness of the bit. I really don't think (by observing Bella) that it's severe. I have tried, since my last post, a regular mullen mouth snaffle. Bella did not like it. She did the head tossing thing. Bella really does have a very low pallate.

Anyway, we had a great lesson today. We're training (Bella and I) almost every day. We will see the trainer again in a week. I'm doing bi-weekly lessons. But my lesson with Bella today was fabulous.


----------

